# bamboo allergy



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

well, i hate to say it, but it looks like that Harvey "relapsed" because he got allergic to a bamboo tray we put in his cage (it's a long story, but he insists on sleeping on hard surfaces). i do hate myself for not having it figured out sooner, but i'm also glad that it wasn't the infection.

the vet also suspected allergy because he was showing a major improvement otherwise. he's doing great now!

i really try to learn fast and be on top of things, but i still screw up.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Bamboo is naturally antimicrobial, antibacterial and hypoallergenic.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

HedgeMom said:


> Bamboo is naturally antimicrobial, antibacterial and hypoallergenic.


well, i am terribly sorry, but that's the truth.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

You can still be allergic to it. There are oils in bamboo that irritate skin and nasal passageways. My mom had a chair made of bamboo that we had to give away to my Aunt because she would get sick whenever she sat in it. its possible.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

No, there are no oils in Bamboo. Bamboo is not a wood, it's a grass. Now, there may be something in the finish that could cause an allergic reaction but no one would put that in a hedgehog cage. Finishes can be quite toxic.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

HedgeMom said:


> No, there are no oils in Bamboo. Bamboo is not a wood, it's a grass. Now, there may be something in the finish that could cause an allergic reaction but no one would put that in a hedgehog cage. Finishes can be quite toxic.


Ah, so the original poster wrote that it was a bamboo tray, it could have been whatever was used to process it into a tray form. Interesting! Good to know thanks.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> well, i hate to say it, but it looks like that Harvey "relapsed" because he got allergic to a bamboo tray we put in his cage (it's a long story, but he insists on sleeping on hard surfaces). i do hate myself for not having it figured out sooner, but i'm also glad that it wasn't the infection.
> 
> the vet also suspected allergy because he was showing a major improvement otherwise. he's doing great now!
> 
> i really try to learn fast and be on top of things, but i still screw up.


Don't beat yourself up, this is all a learning process and we are all learning. We weren't born hedgie moms and dads so we all read and learn as much as we can. glad it was solved.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

HedgeMom said:


> No, there are no oils in Bamboo. Bamboo is not a wood, it's a grass. .


"Many Japanese craftspeople use a heat source (boiling bath for some, gas oven for others, hibachi for many) to help remove the oil that is in bamboo."

www.americanbamboo.org can assist you with your bamboo knowledge.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgemom is one of the most knowledgeable people to ever visit this forum and is such a great asset to have  She has always given me correct advice and i'm always amazed at how much she knows


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

HedgeMom said:


> No, there are no oils in Bamboo. Bamboo is not a wood, it's a grass. Now, there may be something in the finish that could cause an allergic reaction but no one would put that in a hedgehog cage. Finishes can be quite toxic.


no, i don't think there was any finish. that's exactly why we liked it. but good riddance.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

LOL! Kristina!!


----------

